# XA2 and Transformers audio playback problem. What is going on here?



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Alright so I have messed with this for a long time now and I can't seem to figure it out. The problem occurs somewhere from 00:02.05 right after the words "...but we were already to late." There are loud chopper noises :hsd: and right when the drums begin to play, my left and right channels will stop sending audio for a short second or two dependent on how my system is setup. If I have my speakers set to Large and I have the system calibrated for a 70dB pink noise this happens. If I lower the volume on my XA2 (this is analog out to amplifiers) to say around a 67dB pink noise the sound plays fine. I have tried brdging my mono amplifiers to 360W per channel on the left and right, and the same problem occurs. I think we could rule out it is not a problem of my speakers being under-powered. I am pretty sure this problem occurs even with my speakers set to small. The same thing was happening before I added more power to the left and right channels, and even when I used my reciever to control volume levels. Is the XA2 only capable of putting out so much info at a time and this part of the movie has exceeded the maximum allowance at high volume levels, is this a mastering error, is it my speakers kicking in some kind of protection? What could cause the sound to suddenly stop and start again like this? It concerns me. :sad2:

p.s. I currently use version 2.7 firmware.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Something interesting is going on here as I have discovered using DVE.. I decided to give it another try after watching a movie I had rented. My subwoofer is playing now at THX setting 70dB and last week it was playing at 67dB for limited bandwidth pink noise on DVE. :blink: I set all the levels in the XA2 to -3dB except for the subwoofer which is still at 0. They are all set to large still. Now each channel plays at 70dB at limited bandwidth pink noise. Very strange. So I put in Tranformers and does anything go wrong you may ask? Nope. It plays fine. 

I think we can rule out it is not a disc related problem also.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I need to let my amplifiers warm up. I didn't know they needed to do that to function properly. Sorry if I wasted anyones time.


----------

